# How To Jack Up This Trailer



## One Way Ticket (Oct 27, 2006)

Shifting soil from rain, etc, has my 34' TT, which sits in this park semi-permanantly, sitting unlevel. The back side is lower than the front and one corner is now too low.

Raising my corner stabilizers up and using the tongue to level it from end to end, still leaves the back side lower than the front. 

What type of jack and what capacity do I buy (and where do I buy it) to jack up the back end of the trailer  high enough to put new/thicker boards under it, to level it, and will that take too much muscle? 

Or do I have to have someone pull it forward and back it up?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 27, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer

I'd say the easiest and safest way is to hook it up and redo your whole setup.


----------



## hertig (Oct 28, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer

Trailers generally don't have the beefiest frames in the world, which is why you generally don't level them at the frame.  Front to back leveling is generally done with the tongue jack for a tt and the front legs for a 5ver.  Side to side levelling is generally done by pulling the wheels up onto blocks.  Rear jacks are generally for stabilization only.

So the easiest thing to do is to figure out how much you are low on one side, pull the trailer forward or backward enough to get some kind of spacer under the tires, and pull it back forward onto the spacers.  Then use the front jack/legs to level front to back, putting spacers under these as needed.

If pulling it forward or backward is not to your liking, I suppose you could find out the weight rating of the axels, and get jacks of that capacity and just lift one side enough to get the spacers under the wheels.


----------



## One Way Ticket (Oct 31, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer



> hertig - 10/28/2006  1:48 AM
> 
> 
> If pulling it forward or backward is not to your liking, I suppose you could find out the weight rating of the axels, and get jacks of that capacity and just lift one side enough to get the spacers under the wheels.



What type of jack would be best, and do I just pick a spot on the center most point of the frame, to jack it up, or is there a better place to put it?


----------



## hertig (Nov 1, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer

I wouldn't touch the frame at all.  I'd put the jacks under the axels, close to the wheel, but far enough back to allow my blocks/wood/whatever to be easily placed.  

As for the type, I'm not sure.  First, would have to be able to handle the weight rating of the axel.  Bottle jacks might be cheapest, but they may not have enough 'travel' to lift the tires enough.  Don't know if scissor jacks are available heavy enough.


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 2, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer

Unless you have and old trailer your frame should be strong enough to jack on as long as you keep it level and don't get it in a twist.  You will need a jack every 6 feet or so along the frame and jack them evenly.  Resetting your rig though is probably the best way.  Maybe you should move the trailer to a better spot so that it won't sink on one corner.


----------



## Poppa (Nov 2, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer

Jacks, Go to Walmart and buy a 2 1/2 to floor jack or thr 5 ton model $30 plus.. No exertion on your part. The only kicker is the you may have to use a piece of plywood/ or a couple 3/4" thick to set the jack on. 

Measure how much you need to come up and go to jacking, slide your spacers under let it down and doo the same to the other axle if you have tandems. And yes by all means get as close to the wheel as you can.


----------



## minerz (Nov 22, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer

Hook it up, pull it forward, reblock it, back it up and watch Judge Judy. Personnely I would rather do that than have my next post read. "Tweecked frame on my trailer, how do i straighten it". or "Looking for a new trailer, what do you think I can get for mine with bent frame". or "Doors won't close after I jacked trailer to relevel". Anyway I think you get the idea. But it's your trailer, make the call. Have a good day.


----------



## Gruffy (Nov 27, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer



> Poppa - 11/2/2006  11:56 AM
> 
> Jacks, Go to Walmart and buy a 2 1/2 to floor jack or thr 5 ton model $30 plus.. No exertion on your part. The only kicker is the you may have to use a piece of plywood/ or a couple 3/4" thick to set the jack on.
> 
> Measure how much you need to come up and go to jacking, slide your spacers under let it down and doo the same to the other axle if you have tandems. And yes by all means get as close to the wheel as you can.



Bad advice.... my 36 foot 5er requires about a 6,000 pound jack to lift one side... I use a 12 ton....it's called a safety factor....

I suspect your 34 footer needs way more then a 2.5 ton  jack to jack it safely.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 27, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer

I use a bottle jack on my 30' HitchHiker.  Works fine to change a tire. :laugh:


----------



## Poppa (Nov 27, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer

Gruffy whats bad advice a 2 1/2 ton jack is 5,000 lbs and a 5 ton jack is 10,000. Hmmmm must be different weight system where you live.


----------



## Gruffy (Nov 27, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer

Telling a guy to look at a 5,000 pound jack to hoist a 34 foot trailer leaves no safety margin and is just plain dangerous.......  the larger jack was your second choice... it should have been your first.

We have people that folow that sort of advice here... we call them patients....


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 28, 2006)

Re: How To Jack Up This Trailer

Well now folks, part of the weight is placed on the front jacks or on the king pin if hitched.  5K jack is  adequte to jack one rear side of a 12K trailer.  You are only lifting 3 to 4 K when jacking the one side of the trailer.  My bottle jack is a 2 1/2 ton jack and it always lifts my 12K Trailer up when required.  Like I said alot of the weight is on the front and other side of the trailer.  I'm sure a 1 ton jack is adequate to jack up the rear tire of a 3 ton pickup.  So what is the difference hear.
 Bottom Line:  I'm sure the manufacturer of the jack has a safety margin incorporated in the design of his jack.  Besides this is not a technical RV forum.  Just friendly advice that you can take or leave.  If in doubt of the source of the info use your own common sense.


----------

